# buildworld fail



## SIFE (Jun 15, 2010)

i get this msg the i try to make buildworld :

```
fs.o -lkvm
gzip -cn /usr/src/usr.bin/fstat/fstat.1 > fstat.1.gz
===> usr.bin/fstat/zfs (all)
===> usr.bin/fsync (all)
gcc -pipe -march=pentium4 -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-
prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wunused-parameter -
Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/usr.bin/fsync/fsync.c
gcc -pipe -march=pentium4 -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-
prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wunused-parameter -
Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wno-pointer-sign  -o fsync fsync.o 
gzip -cn /usr/src/usr.bin/fsync/fsync.1 > fsync.1.gz
===> usr.bin/ftp (all)
make: don't know how to make //rt.fm/pub/OpenBSD/%SUBDIR%/. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src/usr.bin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
even if i tried to compile it manually :

```
[root@localhost /usr/src]# cd usr.bin/ftp
[root@localhost /usr/src/usr.bin/ftp]# clear

[root@localhost /usr/src/usr.bin/ftp]# ls
Makefile	config.h
[root@localhost /usr/src/usr.bin/ftp]# make
make: don't know how to make //rt.fm/pub/OpenBSD/%SUBDIR%/. Stop
```
i tried to compile kernel with pipe flag and with out them but no chance .


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

That "//rt.fm/pub/OpenBSD/%SUBDIR%/" looks wrong in a couple of ways.  You have may have a patch or something extra in the source tree.  csup updating won't delete an extra file.
With recursive Makefiles, it may take some hunting.
`# cd /usr/src && grep -r rt.fm/pub/OpenBSD`

Brute force would be to remove /usr/src and re-csup.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 15, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> csup updating won't delete an extra file.



csup will only ignore files in directories with a .cvsignore (which I suspect is just a short regex of what to actually ignore), other wise it deletes anything extra.

The actual sources are in /usr/src/contrib/lukemftp/, so you may be able to get by with just removing that and re-csup(1)-ping.  If it still fails, try switching servers.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> csup will only ignore files in directories with a .cvsignore (which I suspect is just a short regex of what to actually ignore), other wise it deletes anything extra.



Unless those extra files aren't in CVS.  Then they hang around like pigeons on a statue.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 15, 2010)

> The actual sources are in /usr/src/contrib/lukemftp/, so you may be able to get by with just removing that and re-csup(1)-ping. If it still fails, try switching servers.


i did what you suggest but the some problem i get.


----------

